# need your opinion...custom LED work



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Pretty cool idea... 

Turn signal gets my vote. Nobody has done that


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just not sure if it look silly. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it's too small and would look silly because of that. I like your idea of it being white though, then turning red when you brake.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Too small for signals I think.... But I think it would look pretty good either way. I have the glowtie in Blue on mine and people have stopped me to ask where I got and how much. Love it  


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

It's a great thing.... And fyi its easy to redo yourself. I think it's even possible to make your own...... Iether way I am doing a write up of customizing it to run dual color 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Brake light yes, turn signal too distracting.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

hey guys need a bit of help. i would like the white LED to turn off when the Red LEDs come on. would a relay be route to go? or is tehre something else


----------

